# YANMAR 330D Info Share



## G.Martin

I just purchased a Yanmar 330D. I wanted to keep in contact with other 330D owners to share info. traoble shoot etc.
For example, Its dificult to determine year of manufacture. My serial number is 00362. If someone new theres and the date of purchase for example. We might zero in on others.
Thanks. Gary


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Gary! Glad you joined our forum. We more than a few Yanmar owners who I am sure will be very happy to help you out and answer your questions. In the mean time, jump on in and enjoy our forum! :cheers:


----------



## SHARTEL

Hi Gary and Welcome to the forum!

To the best of my knowledge, Yanmar models, both domestic and gray market, don’t have correlating casting numbers, nor do their I.D. tags reflect the date of manufacture. I’m pretty sure by now you’ve discovered the YM330 had a production run of 13 years (1978-1991) and was one of the largest popular models to hit the U.S.

Yanmar Corporation and it’s affiliates (like Kanzaki) have always remained ’closed fist’ regarding factory casting and model codes and regard the information as confidential to the company. They absolutely refuse to share with anyone.

SHARTEL


----------



## G.Martin

I have learned that they are closed fisted about that info. However, The serial numbers are still sequintial. So if a few 330D owners check serials etc and know thier date of purscase . We can deduce or approximate.

Gary


----------



## rdbrumfield

I had a 336D, is this possibly the same tractor as the 330.

The powershft was on the tranny between your knees, the second one I bought they had moved it up to the left of the steering wheel.

I remember the first one having the serial no 000029. This tractor was stolen from the fellow I sold it to along with a winch and trailer that converted to a logging arch.


----------



## pathfinder

*330D info share*

Great, you just purchased a fabulous trouble free diesel tractor. I pirchased my 1979 yanmar 330D in 1979... we owned a salvage yard and it had been burned to a crisp in a barn fire. Crispy critter but insides were as new. 

This tractor has been ran hot and heayy every day since its rebuild and after all theses years has only had a solonoid rebuild. 
I cannot brag about it enough.....the only thing I could not stand was the horrible lime green color so we made it polar white and it was gorgeous. 
However after 36 years of loyalty the starter finally bit the bullet. I cannot seem to locate one for a yanmar 330D Tractor, even on ebay so if anyone knows of an outlet that sells starters for this at a reasonable cost I would surely appreciate the info......I still have a lot of work for it and the snow needs to be removed from our mile long drive once again. 
I am not sure how good the model you purchased is but there is guys on this blog that pretty much know everything so I hope you learn all about yours.
Thanks, Pathfinder


----------



## rdbrumfield

*336d yanmar*



pathfinder said:


> Great, you just purchased a fabulous trouble free diesel tractor. I pirchased my 1979 yanmar 330D in 1979... we owned a salvage yard and it had been burned to a crisp in a barn fire. Crispy critter but insides were as new.
> 
> This tractor has been ran hot and heayy every day since its rebuild and after all theses years has only had a solonoid rebuild.
> I cannot brag about it enough.....the only thing I could not stand was the horrible lime green color so we made it polar white and it was gorgeous.
> However after 36 years of loyalty the starter finally bit the bullet. I cannot seem to locate one for a yanmar 330D Tractor, even on ebay so if anyone knows of an outlet that sells starters for this at a reasonable cost I would surely appreciate the info......I still have a lot of work for it and the snow needs to be removed from our mile long drive once again.
> I am not sure how good the model you purchased is but there is guys on this blog that pretty much know everything so I hope you learn all about yours.
> Thanks, Pathfinder



You might try taking it in to a rebuild facility. If you can't find one, Yanmar excavators are around. I would look in that area as they might have the same engine. Also John Deere has the same engine, check with them.


----------



## winston

Might inquire about this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Starter...ash=item51bc8b63bc:g:kjwAAMXQ74JTV7Vg&vxp=mtr


----------



## rdbrumfield

John Deere is the reason you can't get a new Yanmar. As yanmar builds the JD's in the compact models up to the 30 something hp. So much better a unit. With the powershift and two speed pto, it was the best tractor I have owned. Besides having the 4speed main giving it a good tilling speed and 4 speeds in reverse, was just an overall decent machine.


----------



## Toni

Yanmar tractor YM330D and YM336D has the same engine 3T84A.

What information do you need? Why the dealers in US don`t want to give information/help/service for this tractor? This tractor is official delivered in US and middle-East.


----------



## pathfinder

*Thanks for 330D yanmar starter help*

But would any of you know if the strters listed on ebay as fitting a 330 yanmar the same thing as the 330D....can't think of why they would leave the D off cause I don't think in 1979 they made 330 Gas yanmars or at any time?. Just hate to order and have to send starter back. They have a 330 yanmar on ebay for $89.00 inc shipping and the rebuild local wants over $200.00.


----------



## pathfinder

Thanks Toni, starters should be the same also.

Pathfinder


----------



## winston

pathfinder said:


> But would any of you know if the strters listed on ebay as fitting a 330 yanmar the same thing as the 330D....can't think of why they would leave the D off cause I don't think in 1979 they made 330 Gas yanmars or at any time?. Just hate to order and have to send starter back. They have a 330 yanmar on ebay for $89.00 inc shipping and the rebuild local wants over $200.00.


The D indicates 4 wheel drive. Starters would be the same 2 or 4 wheel drive. I believe the old Yanmar part number is 124250-77012. I believe your starter is a 15 tooth drive. Would that be correct? The Ebay starter I attached in an earlier post is a geared starter which gives a faster spin than the old original. I am aware of some being very pleased with these starters. Don't take my word it will fit but contact the seller and ask them.


----------



## Toni

Winston is correct. The starter number is 124250-77012 (it was 124250-77011). More important is that the original starter is Hitachi S12-52. In the attachment I copy for you the page out of the parts manual.


----------



## Franklin Cepeda

Hello All,
I am seeking to purchase transmission gear sets used, reconditioned or new for the ym330D 4wd tractor.
LMK what you have for this tractor.
Thanks


----------



## bmaverick

Franklin Cepeda said:


> Hello All,
> I am seeking to purchase transmission gear sets used, reconditioned or new for the ym330D 4wd tractor.
> LMK what you have for this tractor.
> Thanks


Franklin, 

Welcome! 

Used or refurbished new is available from Hoye tractor parts or Fredricks. It's really where you live for the cost of shipping. 

Also, the manual is in the MANUALS tab up above under the left column .. Tractors > CUT, then scroll thru the listings ...


----------

